# NH's Warning Light Permit



## dmjr77

New Hampshire is now doing this (click on the link)

http://www.nh.gov/safety/divisions/dmv/forms/rdmv793.pdf

This is new to NH


----------



## earl964

I cant believe that there is not a fee for this. Seems like everytime I fill out a form it cost me money.


----------



## BlueLine Ent

hahaah lets see how many people actually fill this out and submit it, besides the state contractors


----------



## topdj

WTF gee another thing the goverment has to stick there hands into.
Arent Yellow lights permit free. how ya gonna drive a wide load across country?


----------



## bigearl

so much for live free or die,Whats next a permit to put a tool box on the truck? How will a ******* survive (just a joke I come from a long line of ********)


----------



## YardMedic

bigearl;419984 said:


> Whats next a permit to put a tool box on the truck?


No, it's 2 permits: 1 to own/display the toolbox, and the other to own the tools that are in it.


----------



## gmcsierra1500

*wow*

Thats crazy, you need a new permit every time you change the location or add another warning light! I would neeed another permit about every other month for how offten i change my lighting set up. and i know in CT its a 20$ fee to get an amber light permit


----------



## topdj

we have a code here for sheds, I didnt want to store my gas cans and small tools that had fuel, in my main garage thats heated. so I built a shed freestanding on pressure treated frame, well a week after its up someone calls and here comes the code guy saying I need a permit for anyshed 8x12 or greater well lucky for me I built it 8 x11 ft 10" LOL
I told him to get lost, he had to measure it himself and I had a copy of the towns shed/garage & rules/permits. Pointed it out to him  Then told to go take a drive on my tax dollars :waving:


----------



## Detroitdan

Oh my. Wonder how they plan on enforcing that. Can't even get wreckers to put their phone number on the doors. Instead of making amber warning lights mandatory for snow plows, they make it optional BUT you need a permit. So this could concievably result in less people using warning lights TO PREVENT ACCIDENTS!


----------



## RBRONKEMA GHTFD

This is so messed up! Whats MCW gonna do? He has alot of lights on his truck (just givin ya crap Mike) But anyway it is the dumbest thing I have ever seen. What are they gonna do if you don't have one? Ticket you? I can tell ya right now if they do that in Michigan I am not going to get one if you have to pay for it. I'll just get a teardrop and only use it while out by the road and then when I am done, put it inside the truck.


----------



## Detroitdan

NH has been messed up for years on this. The law says you are "authorized to use amber emergency lights when actively engaged in snowplowing". I take this to mean you shouldn't run it between jobs, only when actually plowing, however if the visibility is bad I'd run it anyway. But it only says authorized, not mandated in any way. So you are perfectly legal to use nothing at all. But you can run amber on any piece of machinery or equipment that crosses a jobsite. Which is technically offroad and not under the states jurisdiction. So what they must mean is if you are on the road, or entering the road from a driveway access. No jurisdiction whatsoever on private property, I can run blue lights in my driveway if I want. 
There is nothing on the fine schedule as far as I have seen. So you can't get a ticket for not having the permit. Not yet anyway. I'll tell you this much: I've worked in LE for years, and when it is snowing or has just snowed, cops are too busy with accidents and other problems to bother a guy to see if he has an amber light permit, when you never needed a permit before. You are supposed to have one for red lights on volunteer vehicles, but I've never heard of anyone getting hassled for that either. It would only be a problem if you misused them. I'd much rather pull people over for not having an amber light while plowing than to check for a permit. That is crazy.
I wonder what the impetus for this was. A couple years ago a guy with a white Ram with a white Blizzard and no amber warning lights at all struck and killed a little girl. He was charged for Aggravated DWI. But that wouldn't have pushed this law through, if anything it should have pushed a requirement for flashing lights. Regardless of whther the guy was drinking and driving, if he had a beacon flashing maybe the girl could have seen him coming.
Anyway. Whatever. I won't plow without 360 degree beacons going. And if they catch me and insist I get a permit, then I'll get one. I just hope it doesn't keep guys without permits from running their beacons for safety.


----------



## mcwlandscaping

RBRONKEMA GHTFD;420793 said:


> This is so messed up! Whats MCW gonna do? He has alot of lights on his truck (just givin ya crap Mike) But anyway it is the dumbest thing I have ever seen. What are they gonna do if you don't have one? Ticket you? I can tell ya right now if they do that in Michigan I am not going to get one if you have to pay for it. I'll just get a teardrop and only use it while out by the road and then when I am done, put it inside the truck.


I'll be a good boy and fill out the nice piece of paper..........LOL screw that!


----------



## RBRONKEMA GHTFD

Thats what i was thinkin!


----------



## nhglock17

*re a bit more info*

I looked at soem more info on this,permit crap, david
http://www.gencourt.state.nh.us/rules/saf-c3200.html


----------



## mcwlandscaping

nhglock17;421073 said:


> I looked at soem more info on this,permit crap, david
> http://www.gencourt.state.nh.us/rules/saf-c3200.html


Either that doesn't make any sense to me or i just don't have the attention span to focus on it to understand it!


----------



## Detroitdan

mcwlandscaping;421408 said:


> Either that doesn't make any sense to me or i just don't have the attention span to focus on it to understand it!


You need a law degree to comprehend it. To get a law degree you have to go to school for a long time, during which they gradually remove all your common sense, morals and any pre-exiting ethical beliefs.


----------



## mcwlandscaping

Detroitdan;421547 said:


> You need a law degree to comprehend it. To get a law degree you have to go to school for a long time, during which they gradually remove all your common sense, morals and any pre-exiting ethical beliefs.


Now that makes sense!!!


----------



## 1sthippy

*Warning Light Permit*

From what I understand. As of 1/1/08 at the time of your state inspection. You will get a warning for no permit. As of 1/1/09 NO permit NO inspection sticker! This is what my son told me today. The state sent out an e-mail to all inspection stations this morning. What's the next stupid thing to come out of Concord. Hippy


----------



## MOWBIZZ

*Figures...who thinks up this ****??*



1sthippy;422289 said:


> From what I understand. As of 1/1/08 at the time of your state inspection. You will get a warning for no permit. As of 1/1/09 NO permit NO inspection sticker! This is what my son told me today. The state sent out an e-mail to all inspection stations this morning. What's the next stupid thing to come out of Concord. Hippy


I'm glad I have a magnetic mount that gets stowed after plowing!! Freakin' laws are gonna bury us...


----------



## Detroitdan

Good, I can get another two years without a permit then, my inspection is due in December.


----------



## mcwlandscaping

so the only possible consequence of not doing this is that we will get denied an inspection sticker????? LOL


----------



## nhglock17

*more info on the light permit*

I called the DMV offices this morning,and spoke with a woman in the office that will be handleing the light permits,she said it takes affect.on Jan 1st,09,it will be a part of the inspection proceess when you have you car/truck inspected you will need to have a valid light permit or ni sticker, ect,


----------



## cat320

so much for live free or die so what is the reason for it anyways ?


----------



## JeepPlow18

I just got my truck inspected, and when I did so I took my amber light off lol. They could not find the hide away strobes . I will be getting a amber light permit this weekend I hope that it does not cost alot lmao.


----------



## Detroitdan

nhglock17;423082 said:


> I called the DMV offices this morning,and spoke with a woman in the office that will be handleing the light permits,she said it takes affect.on Jan 1st,09,it will be a part of the inspection proceess when you have you car/truck inspected you will need to have a valid light permit or ni sticker, ect,


So can you get one now?


----------



## nhglock17

*re light permits*

Yes you can get them now,I called dmv in concord friday morning abnd spoke with a woman from the directors office,,she said as did a member, that it does not take effect until jan 1st 09 as of that date you will need to have a valid light permit from the state when you go to get a inspection sticker no permit no inspection sticker.and yes she said you can fill out the permits now send them and get them at this time you dont have to wait till than,the state also as you may know emailed all the state inspection stations and advised of the new permits,david


----------



## Chris-R

For once, Massachusetts isn't at the frontline of stupidity. Of course, it will only take a little time before Mass. Mandates a permit for amber lights. I was just about to install some hideaway strobes on my new 2008 F250 but I guess I'll stick to the magnetic mount strobe.


----------



## EricD701

I couldn't find the answer from reading all the light docs from NH... So does this mean that we are only alowed the amber light on the roof and NO hide away strobes?


----------



## streetfrog

My insp is in July. So I can just take it off get my sticker then mount it back up .. Screw the man!! lol


----------



## nhglock17

*re NH light permit*

I actually sent out the light permit application and got the permit back in about 10 days or so,they just sign and say either its either approved or denied. I keep it in the glovebox until I need it down the road for the inspection sticker,david


----------



## EricD701

nhglock17;481528 said:


> I actually sent out the light permit application and got the permit back in about 10 days or so,they just sign and say either its either approved or denied. I keep it in the glovebox until I need it down the road for the inspection sticker,david


David, do you have hidden strobes or just an amber beacon?

thanks, Eric


----------



## Detroitdan

This could conceivably outlaw hideaway strobes in taillights that light up red, since only Fire/Rescue is authorized red, and plowing is only authorized amber. I've had that discussion with several people. Everyone thinks as long as it is to the rear it is okay, but I think if it is an emergency flashing type warning light, and it is red, then it falls under Fire's jurisdiction. I've never actually pulled someone over for it, but I do feel pretty comfident in saying red strobes are Fire only, even if they are to the rear. But again, everything is subject to interpretation.
The current law (prior to the permit) states you are "allowed" to use an amber colored beacon, only when actively engaged in snowplowing. So you guys that run around all day and night with your beacons on for no reason should be shutting them off between jobs. And it only says amber, doesn't authorize any other color. I can't wait until they require it, because there are too many idiots backing out into the road that are offering no warning at all to others,


----------



## EricD701

Detroitdan;481560 said:


> This could conceivably outlaw hideaway strobes in taillights that light up red, since only Fire/Rescue is authorized red, and plowing is only authorized amber. I've had that discussion with several people. Everyone thinks as long as it is to the rear it is okay, but I think if it is an emergency flashing type warning light, and it is red, then it falls under Fire's jurisdiction. I've never actually pulled someone over for it, but I do feel pretty comfident in saying red strobes are Fire only, even if they are to the rear. But again, everything is subject to interpretation.
> The current law (prior to the permit) states you are "allowed" to use an amber colored beacon, only when actively engaged in snowplowing. So you guys that run around all day and night with your beacons on for no reason should be shutting them off between jobs. And it only says amber, doesn't authorize any other color. I can't wait until they require it, because there are too many idiots backing out into the road that are offering no warning at all to others,


Thanks for the information.. To be on the safe side I think I'm going to put amber strobes into my reverse lights that should cover my but


----------



## Fiafighterdude

thats harsh but no one will fill them out


----------



## sparky8370

I had written to the Gov on this. The method for writing to him on his site only allows 800 characters, so it was pretty brief. One of his helpers wrote back to me, I told him the situation and he gave me the Gov real e-mail address. I just haven't put it to a letter and sent it in yet. I think there are a few issues with this.
1.) It should be required to have warning lights on a plow truck, not make it a pain in the butt to have them. I used to plow streets and one of my biggest fears was some kid playing in a snow bank and not noticing I was coming.
2.) White is not universally distinguishable to any particular type of vehicle in NH and should be allowed with any other color. 
3.) The red to rear thing was one of the points I was trying to make. It's not like plow guys are driving down the streets in reverse for miles. If they are to the rear they are not going to cause someone to pull over thinking that a fire truck is coming. And there are a lot of people out there with HAWS that spent a lot of money on having them installed. Now the whites to the front and reds to the rear are illegal. That's a crock. 

I don't plow for customers. I have a call in to my insurance agent to see what the price difference will be. Actually, I talked to one of his guys and he said as long as I'm not doing a lot of them he doesn't see a problem with it, but I told him I wanted to hear from his boss. Anyways, since the first time I attempted to contact the Gov I have bought a lightbar. I just do a few driveways. One of them being my house up north, which is about 150 mile round trip. Just like someone else said, during bad weather when visibility is a concern, I run them. My grandmother's takes about the same time to get to, but it's all back roads and I run them going there if it's during the storm. I only do hers when my uncle's truck breaks down, which has been all but one storm so far.


----------



## EricD701

well said, keep us posted on how you make out with the Gov



sparky8370;488278 said:


> I had written to the Gov on this. The method for writing to him on his site only allows 800 characters, so it was pretty brief. One of his helpers wrote back to me, I told him the situation and he gave me the Gov real e-mail address. I just haven't put it to a letter and sent it in yet. I think there are a few issues with this.
> 1.) It should be required to have warning lights on a plow truck, not make it a pain in the butt to have them. I used to plow streets and one of my biggest fears was some kid playing in a snow bank and not noticing I was coming.
> 2.) White is not universally distinguishable to any particular type of vehicle in NH and should be allowed with any other color.
> 3.) The red to rear thing was one of the points I was trying to make. It's not like plow guys are driving down the streets in reverse for miles. If they are to the rear they are not going to cause someone to pull over thinking that a fire truck is coming. And there are a lot of people out there with HAWS that spent a lot of money on having them installed. Now the whites to the front and reds to the rear are illegal. That's a crock.
> 
> I don't plow for customers. I have a call in to my insurance agent to see what the price difference will be. Actually, I talked to one of his guys and he said as long as I'm not doing a lot of them he doesn't see a problem with it, but I told him I wanted to hear from his boss. Anyways, since the first time I attempted to contact the Gov I have bought a lightbar. I just do a few driveways. One of them being my house up north, which is about 150 mile round trip. Just like someone else said, during bad weather when visibility is a concern, I run them. My grandmother's takes about the same time to get to, but it's all back roads and I run them going there if it's during the storm. I only do hers when my uncle's truck breaks down, which has been all but one storm so far.


----------



## nhglock17

*re NH light permit Ect*

Sorry EricD701 I have not been on in a while You asked what type/make of lightbar I have,I have a whelen 48 inch lightbar, here is a link to it,sorry the quality of the video is not that great I took it with my cell phone,David
http://s170.photobucket.com/albums/u261/nhglock17/


----------



## EricD701

nhglock17;493834 said:


> Sorry EricD701 I have not been on in a while You asked what type/make of lightbar I have,I have a whelen 48 inch lightbar, here is a link to it,sorry the quality of the video is not that great I took it with my cell phone,David
> http://s170.photobucket.com/albums/u261/nhglock17/


Thanks David,
Looks good.

Eric


----------



## Fiafighterdude

What is the world comming to


----------



## duramax03049

its pain in the @ss yes. does it cost you anything no. just fill the simple form out and just make sure you have only yellow lights. no red or white cus they will deny it. and if you lie about what you have im sure most inspection stations will fail your inspection. and most likely when youre going up the highway and the statey sees red and white lights going he'll probably pull you over. they mostly have nothing better to do.

live free or die yes i understand completely...i have it tattooed on me. when they start charging thats when we start *****ing


----------



## Detroitdan

duramax03049;511460 said:


> when youre going up the highway and the statey sees red and white lights going he'll probably pull you over. they mostly have nothing better to do.


LOL I have the same opinion of them. Seems like I can't even make it up Rte 16 anymore without getting pulled over for no reason. They are supposed to make 12 contacts a shift, so they get pretty cheap about pulling people over. I got pulled over last year for passing a car in a legal passing zone. Old guy was going 40 in a 55 so I passed him, trooper stops me and says I didn't have room to complete the pass safely. Said I need 200 feet by law and the oncoming traffic was approaching too fast. Yeah right, they were easily over a thousand feet from me. If it was only 200 feet in a 55 zone I wouldn't have passed with my kids in the car, but I had plenty of time. He was just looking for a reason. My wifes Avalanche has 22s in the summer, so they all think it's some kid or a gangsta or something I think.


----------



## jay2500hd

Chris-R;426585 said:


> For once, Massachusetts isn't at the frontline of stupidity. Of course, it will only take a little time before Mass. Mandates a permit for amber lights. I was just about to install some hideaway strobes on my new 2008 F250 but I guess I'll stick to the magnetic mount strobe.


mass does have a permit for amber lights. I got the application but have not sent it in yet.

CODE OF MASSACHUSETTS REGULATIONS
TITLE 540: REGISTRY OF MOTOR VEHICLES
CHAPTER 22.00: MISCELLANEOUS MOTOR VEHICLE AND TRAILER EQUIPMENT AND
OPERATIONS REQUIREMENTS

22.06: Mounting and Display of Amber and Other Colored Lights

(1) No person shall mount or display a flashing, rotating or oscillating amber light on a motor vehicle operated on the way, except as provided in 540 CMR 22.06.

(2) Flashing, rotating or oscillating amber light(s) may be mounted and displayed on:

(a) motor vehicles used for emergency or service purposes operated by members or employees of an auxiliary police force, charitable organizations, private burglar alarm companies, private detective and private security agencies, agencies of the Commonwealth or its political subdivisions, persons and garages providing motorists assistance services or towing services, public and private utility companies for emergency or service purposes, persons and companies that are transporting human blood or organs for emergency purposes, oxygen, explosives or other hazardous materials;

(b) motor vehicles that have the owner's name displayed so as to be plainly visible from each side or from the front and rear of the motor vehicle, and which are actually engaged in the performance of a service, public or private, where the display of such lights would be in the best interest of public safety; and

(c) such other motor vehicles as authorized by written permit of the Registrar, which shall be carried by the operator upon his or her person or in the vehicle in some easily accessible place.
No person shall mount or display any flashing, rotating or oscillating light of any color other than amber, except blue and red lights as provided in M.G.L. c. 90, § 7E, unless by written permit of the Registrar, which shall be carried by the operator upon his or her person or in the vehicle, in some easily accessible place.

(3) The Registrar may order the removal of any colored light, including amber, at any time he deems necessary, upon written notice to the registrant, with a copy to the chief of police where said motor vehicle is principally garaged. Any registrant so notified, who fails to remove such colored lights, and who operates or permits the operation of such lights on the public way, shall be in violation of the Registrar's rules and regulations as provided in M.G.L. c. 90, § 20.

(4) For purposes of 540 CMR 2.06, the following are not considered flashing, rotating or oscillating lights as restricted by M.G.L. c. 90, § 7 and do not require a permit to be issued by the Registrar:

(a) a flashing strobe light stop signal arm attached to a school bus in compliance with 49 CFR Part 571; or

(b) a modulating motorcycle headlight mounted and operated on a motorcycle, in compliance with Federal Motor Vehicle Safety Standard #108, 49 CFR 571.108.


----------



## BlueLine Ent

Don't even waste your time. That statue is a joke, and merely a tool to use against a light abuser.


----------



## jay2500hd

a few weeks ago a cop asked my friend if he had one. my friend said there isn't one and the said ok. so the cop didn't even know there was one, he just thought there might be something.


----------



## BlueLine Ent

Yeah, most cops only know MA Chapters 89 & 90 when it comes to traffic. It's the guys who focus on traffic teams and truck teams who know about 730CMR, 540CMR, FVMSS etc.


----------



## NHCraigT

Just to update this thread: LINK - http://www.nhostservices.com/notices.html



> Inspecting Vehicles With Emergency Lights and Warning Lights
> August 1, 2008
> PLEASE PRINT AND SHARE WITH ALL PERSONNEL
> As of September 9, 2008, a new law, Chapter 358, laws of 2008, has been passed governing emergency lights and warning lights on vehicles. With the passage of this law, it will no longer be necessary for owners of these vehicles to present a written permission from DMV In order to have these flashing or oscillating lights....


----------



## Oliver710

Now from how I read this the permit is only realy needed for inspection. I have seen a couple guys around me that have what looks like a trailer hitch light plug coming out of the third brake light. I asked them what its for and they said that it is their version of a "quick disconect plug" for thier mini bar. I think thats kind of cool and a realy good idea.


----------



## Detroitdan

Oliver710;1294401 said:


> Now from how I read this the permit is only realy needed for inspection.


It was, but they did away with the law. No longer need a permit to have amber lights on a privately owned vehicle. Law does say it has to be for a reason, such as a plow truck, can't just have them for the fun of it I guess. It specifically says security gaurds can't have them on their private vehicles.
So you can get inspected with amber lights and no permit.

Law still says "allowed" for plowtrucks, doesn't say required. Personally I think you're an idiot if you plow with no warning lights, but there's no law requiring it. Just allows it. And it does say amber only.

So far the only requirement I've ever found is for insurance, so if you don't run warning lights and you get in a plowing-related accident, guess what, your insurance may choose not to cover you.


----------



## Oliver710

Good to know snce i was going to get magnetic mount lights but i guess now i will just permanantly install them. I don't plow comercialy (yet) but i live on a busy road that people insist on goin 55 in a 30 zone even in the snow. I wonder why there are so many accadents around here?


----------

